# Handley Page



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

interesting article here for anyone interested in the more menacing looking 'v' bombers....

of to see the one at the yorkshire air museum here on sunday....my son loves going, and the guys there love telling the stories that they have to the kids.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

can the mods put this in the right section.......sorry


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I love these planes, though the Vulcan is my favourite. I did a 600 mile round trip last year to see it's first flight back at cosford air show. The 'roar' just makes the hairs all over your body stand up.

One of the sites I regulate at work take in Olympus engines and convert them to power plants for oil platforms. They have to test them at near full throttle for a few minutes - best part of my job, asking when they're next testing so I can observe.

Have a good time there, mrt.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> interesting article here for anyone interested in the more menacing looking 'v' bombers....


Many thanks for that link!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome aircraft with a distinguished career...!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Victor was a fast "truck" that had a large bomb load, it also went through the sound barrier in a dive. The Vulcan carried less payload and was marginally slower, but was much more manoeuvrable.

The Valiant was built on an older ethos but filled the gap when it was most needed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vickers_Valiant

V- Bombers rock!:wink1:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Mentioned it before but it's worth repeating - you can see all 3 V-bombers together at Cosford in their "Cold War" display. "Vulcan 607" by Rowland White is also a very readable, gripping account of the first Black Buck raid on the Falklands.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

If my memory serves me can remember seeing and hearing the Vulcan beint test flown from Woodford? whilst we at relatives near Lyme Park in Cheshire, Macclesfield?Poynton area- late 1950s? biggest thing Id seen up to then,blotted the sky.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The Vulcan has just done two flypasts over Bubwith!! super low flying ,entirely unexpected so no pics sorry. Elvington air museum outside York is about 7 direct miles away and on looking today is 77 squadron reunion apparently. Dakota may be over at 3.45 so will be ready just in case. Sorry gentleman not able to share the views but what a sight and sound.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> The Vulcan has just done two flypasts over Bubwith!! super low flying ,entirely unexpected so no pics sorry. Elvington air museum outside York is about 7 direct miles away and on looking today is 77 squadron reunion apparently. Dakota may be over at 3.45 so will be ready just in case. Sorry gentleman not able to share the views but what a sight and sound.


Wonderful. Lucky, lucky you.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that i have a video (yes- a cassette!) all about Handley Page aircraft, the Victor is in there too B)

I'll have a look for it, would there be a way to put it onto DVD, i reckon i'd need some sort of a player that would record the content to a hard drive then from there put it on top a DVDr...

John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> I'm fairly sure that i have a video (yes- a cassette!) all about Handley Page aircraft, the Victor is in there too B)
> 
> I'll have a look for it, would there be a way to put it onto DVD, i reckon i'd need some sort of a player that would record the content to a hard drive then from there put it on top a DVDr...
> 
> John


How about this firm? The prices seem reasonable.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> interesting article here for anyone interested in the more menacing looking 'v' bombers....
> 
> of to see the one at the yorkshire air museum here on sunday....my son loves going, and the guys there love telling the stories that they have to the kids.....


Thanks for the links Shawn, very interesting. The 710 and I visited YAM a few years ago when we were staying in the area, great little museum and the chaps there are indeed very knowledgable. I'm sure I took some photos of the Victor, I'll try and dig them out sometime.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Dakota came over but too far away.Watched through binocs as did a few passes over the museum but a struggle to see much.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just back in from Leuchars airshow. Vulcan as awesome as ever. Also had a look at the new Yema Swiss military watch that there is another thread about somewhere. I'll try and find it later.


----------

